# Subacute Thyroiditis / Hyperthyroidism



## Devon66h (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey all, this is my first post on this forum as I have a few questions. I am 19 years old and I just got diagnosed with subacute thyroiditis (swelling of my thyroid by a virus). This has caused my TSH levels to drastically fall, causing hyperthyroidism. I've been having hyperthyroid symptoms for about 5-6 months now and I was told this is temporary, because it's a virus. My doctor said they can't give me any meds because they need to let it run its natural course. For anyone who's been through this how long did it last for you? The hardest part is to pinpoint exactly when I developed this, and the unknowing of when this will go away. Some say a year. I honestly can't imagine dealing with this for another 6 months. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!!

Do you by chance have copies of your lab work with the (ranges)?

I'm curious to know if they ran a TSI antibody test? How about TPO antibody?

Did they run any thyroid function tests other than TSH? Free T-4 and Free T-3 would be helpful to assess current thyroid function as TSH can lag up to 6 weeks.

What sort of doctor is treating you?


----------



## Devon66h (Apr 9, 2018)

Lovlkn said:


> Welcome to the board!!
> 
> Do you by chance have copies of your lab work with the (ranges)?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Unfortunatley I don't have any copies of the blood work. I am working with an endocrinologist that diagnosed me and will monitor my blood levels over the next couple months.

They also did an ultrasound and found my thyroid was inflamed.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

We can help guide you better if you can post results and ranges of lab tests they have run on you.

It's your right as a patient to have copies of lab results. They may charge you a copy fee but you should request.


----------



## Hopeful (Apr 10, 2018)

Virus's can trigger and autoimmune reaction on your thyroid. Your symptoms plus an inflamed thyroid are signs. Does your radiology report show that you have any thyroid nodules? If you do, you might need them biopsied. Always get copies of your lab results and radiology reports. It is your patient right to do so. Some doctors have these available online, otherwise you just tell them you need your copies. You'd be surprised how many mistakes are made, lab results misinterpreted, or doctors don't follow through on additional diagnostics (like biopsying nodules).

How is this doctor able to determine that your hyperthyroidism is temporary? Did he test you for Epstein Barr Virus (Mono), CMV and others? There are three antibodies that you'll want to test: TSI, TPO, and TG.


----------



## Devon66h (Apr 9, 2018)

Hopeful said:


> Virus's can trigger and autoimmune reaction on your thyroid. Your symptoms plus an inflamed thyroid are signs. Does your radiology report show that you have any thyroid nodules? If you do, you might need them biopsied. Always get copies of your lab results and radiology reports. It is your patient right to do so. Some doctors have these available online, otherwise you just tell them you need your copies. You'd be surprised how many mistakes are made, lab results misinterpreted, or doctors don't follow through on additional diagnostics (like biopsying nodules).
> 
> How is this doctor able to determine that your hyperthyroidism is temporary? Did he test you for Epstein Barr Virus (Mono), CMV and others? There are three antibodies that you'll want to test: TSI, TPO, and TG.


My mistake in not getting the lab results, although they did not find any nodules in the radiology reports. All tests that you mentioned above (antibodies, CMV, Mono) all came back negative.

We are running another set of blood tests in a few weeks to double check and reduce any potential error.


----------



## Katie91006 (May 5, 2018)

Devon66h said:


> Hey all, this is my first post on this forum as I have a few questions. I am 19 years old and I just got diagnosed with subacute thyroiditis (swelling of my thyroid by a virus). This has caused my TSH levels to drastically fall, causing hyperthyroidism. I've been having hyperthyroid symptoms for about 5-6 months now and I was told this is temporary, because it's a virus. My doctor said they can't give me any meds because they need to let it run its natural course. For anyone who's been through this how long did it last for you? The hardest part is to pinpoint exactly when I developed this, and the unknowing of when this will go away. Some say a year. I honestly can't imagine dealing with this for another 6 months. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katie91006 (May 5, 2018)

Hi, I am new to this site. I am 49 yo female. Since August 2017 had subacute thyroiditis, very painful. Initially my GP check my TSH, all normal. And all subsequent blood test on TSH, T3 and T4 are normal. My GP said I am thinking too much, and all is fine. Gone thru ENT and GI finally to the right Endo. had been on three rounds of Steriods (prednisone), but the pain resisted once reduced to 3 mg. Now in the 9th month, feeling depressed, insomnia, heart palpitation, diarrhea, stomach pain. I took more medication to combat the side effect of the Prednison. Considering thyroidectomy now. My endo said it could be running it’s natural course of 12-18 month, but I don’t think i can endure much longer. Anyone with subacute thyroiditis? Need your advice please.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hi, Katie91006! It might be better to start a new post and include your most recent blood results with ranges.


----------

